# Be a HERO and Help STOP SOPA Now!!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJIuYgIvKsc


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Frightening......


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

between the laws being passed here by herr Harper, and the insanity of the US right now, it is, indeed very rightening.

So much for rights and freedoms.

Also there is this:GoDaddy Supports SOPA – Here’s How To Transfer Your Domains » SitePoint

I'll be transferring all my domains in the new year.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a lot of domains, and I'm still moving them. Screw godaddy. They have hinted that they will support it in the future.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

A further problem here is that the Obama Administration has been extremely keen on increasing control over the Internet and its content. They're unlikely to be moved by any rational argument against SOPA--it will be best to merely state: "We will haul your ass out of office if you vote for this."


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

And where BO goes Harpo meekly follows. Impossible to avoid with his head stuck so far up BOs heine.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> And where BO goes Harpo meekly follows. Impossible to avoid with his head stuck so far up BOs heine.


yeah that has to frustrate the Obama obsessives to no end! :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Finally some sensible legislation:



> Dutch Parliament: Downloading Movies and Music Will Stay Legal
> 
> In an attempt to reduce widespread piracy in the Netherlands, the government there recently introduced a plan that would make downloading movies and music unlawful. However, this proposal was binned yesterday by a motion from the Dutch parliament due to concerns it would restrict the free flow of information, invade the privacy of citizens and invite copyright trolls. *Instead, they encourage the entertainment industry to focus their attention on providing authorized alternatives.*


http://torrentfreak.com/dutch-parli...tm_campaign=Feed:+Torrentfreak+(Torrentfreak)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Finally some sensible legislation


Agrees. Bringing the Draconian forces of government to turn ordinary citizens into felons is a losing proposition. When these companies decided to digitize their entertainment, then provide products that would help to easily distribute them, the horse left the barn on the old business models.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

SINC said:


> Finally some sensible legislation:
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch Parliament: Downloading Movies and Music Will Stay Legal | TorrentFreak


Why is it the Dutch that mostly do 'sensible'? I'd love it if the Americans tried 'sensible' for a change. SOPA will ruin the internet and leave America (and quite likely Canada) in the Internet dust. Meanwhile in Europe and part of Asia the net will go from strength to strength.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now The Largest Game Companies In The World Have Dropped Support For A Bill The Internet Hates


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Deleted at the request of the free speech police.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Jason H said:


> So, basically if SOPA passes the entire internet will be like ehMac? If the people with the money don't like what you have to say then it'll get deleted?


Pretty much.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I did my part.

Called SOPA the other day and asked if her fridge was running.

A little psychological warfare served up Saskatchewan style.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I did my part.
> 
> Called SOPA the other day and asked if her fridge was running.
> 
> A little psychological warfare served up Saskatchewan style.


Does SOPA have Prince Albert in a can?


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Does SOPA have Prince Albert in a can?


I'm dialing right now............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

:lmao::clap::lmao:


MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I'm dialing right now............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Does SOPA have Prince Albert in a can?


A classic in the days before call display. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Jason H said:


> So, basically if SOPA passes the entire internet will be like ehMac? If the people with the money don't like what you have to say then it'll get deleted?


What you just said above is a perfect example of a slanderous, and inaccurate comment. 

If SOPA passes, and you said that about another company or the government and they raised a big fuss, they could come after me as owner of the site, and force my internet provider to cut service and companies like Google who provide ads to stop providing their service. They could also much more easily, go after you personally and sue you. 

ehMac is a service that has basic rules and guidelines that YOU agreed to when you joined this service. A very basic one is showing common courtesy and not attacking the character of other members who use this service. If you don't like this, you a perfectly free to leave this free service that you voluntarily joined. 

This applies to all members of ehMac, and is not affected by anyone providing money to ehMac as you're implying. This is a slanderous comment that I take very, very seriously and will take any steps necessary, including legal ones if I have to, to defend against those falsely attacking my name or the name of this site. *I strongly suggest you retract this 100% false and inaccurate statement.* 

To be perfectly clear, if one donates to ehMac, upgrades their membership, or advertises on the site, they do not get any special treatment in regards to the rules and are not given the right to insult or attack other ehMac members. In the history of ehMac, there has not been a single instance where I've done that.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Jason H said:


> Deleted at the request of the free speech police.


I'm very, very grateful we live in a country where people have the freedom and law on their side to protect themselves from false and inaccurate statements purely intended to harm one's reputation. 

ehMac is a private forum where individuals can willingly and 100% voluntarily agree to the site's terms and conditions. One does not have the right to randomly start saying false negative things directed towards other members or towards the owner of the site. To try to put such actions under the guise of freedom of speech is laughable and insulting to what freedom of speech really stands for. 

-----------------

I want to be clear what has happened to cause this all to transpire.

A member posted a thread about RAM and running OS X Lion. It was a little unclear what the thread was all about, but people were talking about running Lion and system requirements. 

Macdoc made the innocuous comment, "SnowLeopard on a machine with 2 gigs and an SSD is a treat." This resulted in a bunch of off-topic posts directed at members that got a little ugly. As a result, DR T got a 3 day breather for language and an insult, Macdoc got a 2 day breather for language. I also cleaned up some other off-topic posts that were directed at members, but did not contain insults or language. This was also done on New Years day, a day I was on the road with family at my parents house on my iPhone.

I'll note that any "Assured Advertiser" is free to have a blurb in their signature, and when relevant, they may mention products and services and get involved with discussions. I don't think it was a stretch to bring up SSD's in this thread, but anyone who doesn't want to see posts from a particular member may block them in their control panel. 

I try my best to keep ehMac a place free from insults or negative comments directed towards other ehMac members. It's not a task I enjoy or take any pleasure in. I don't feel superior or powerful doing it, I loathe it and the only part I don't enjoy about ehMac. 

I do not want to censor topics on ehMac, the only thing I notice is that some topics seem to bring out the worst in people and all we get is squabbling and bickering from the same old same old. This makes ehMac boring and uninteresting for most people and a turn-off for new visitors. Still, I give any topic a chance. 

I do NOT base any admin decisions on money or turn a blind-eye to issues based on someone sponsoring the site in any way. 

In fact, just this past weekend, there is a company in which one members gave an honest negative reaction to a Mac related product in a new thread. The thread ranks high on Google search engine. I got contacted from the company asking me to remove the post and offered me a fair bit of money to remove it. I had no second thoughts about immediately declining this offer when I looked at the thread and would not remove the honest, sincere feedback. So it's really annoying to me to have someone make a disparaging remark that I have my decisions on moderating based on someone providing me some cash. 

Anyways, not the way I wanted to start the new year on ehMac, but it is what it is. Jason H has requested to have his account disabled from the site, so I will do that later tonight if he still wants, but just so people know that's his decision not mine.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

+1 Mr. Mayor. I believe you do an admirable job being even handed and fair with *your virtual community* and its citizens. :clap::clap::clap::clap: His Honour the Mayor.

I for one wish to take this time to sincerely thank-you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL said:


> +1 Mr. Mayor. I believe you do an admirable job being even handed and fair with *your virtual community* and its citizens. :clap::clap::clap::clap: His Honour the Mayor.
> 
> I for one wish to take this time to sincerely thank-you.


Add another "+" for our Mayor on his "admirable job" and fairness in dealing with a very eclectic group of ehMacLanders. Paix, Mr. Mayor.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

having done the job for some time now for a friend who had a busy forum that had major technical problems, so, giving me a taste of what it's like to put aside personal opinions aside to prevent full forum meltdowns, yes, it's indeed not an easy one. 

anyway back on topic, I saw this on twitter. Perhaps there's hope?

Obama Administration responds to We the People petitions on SOPA and online piracy | The White House


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, it has been shelved:

Political Animal - Putting SOPA on a shelf


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

This legislation was written by and for the moguls of the entertainment industry. Support from artists varies from almost none to non-existent. The threat to the general public was criminal.

Even so the only reason it is being shelved is that it is an election year. As the Gropinator says: "It will be Bach."


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Wikipedia to shut down in piracy protest | News | Tech | Toronto Sun



> Wikipedia will shut down for 24 hours Wednesday to protest the Stop Online Piracy Act, founder Jimmy Wales announced on Monday.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Wikipedia to shut down in piracy protest | News | Tech | Toronto Sun


If Google were to do the same it might be just barely enough to get the attention of a few of the brighter bulbs in DC.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

If the mayor was to decide to blackout ehMax tomorrow I would not be upset. We need to do everything possible to stop the stupidity (STS).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Google is chicken.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Wikipedia Blackout: Google redacts its home page to support SOPA protest | News | National Post


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Wikipedia Blackout: Google redacts its home page to support SOPA protest | News | National Post


Google is still chicken. Wow a little black box, big deal. Shut it down for a couple of days and then see, and work with the other search engines to do the same. That is balls. Wikipedia means nothing, it makes no money from ads. It is barely staying alive as it is.

RIM could step up and shut its service for day. They might actually win some support for standing up to SOPA


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Protect IP Act Breaks the Internet







+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.












> The video above discusses the Senate version of the House's Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA). In the Senate the bill is called the PROTECT IP Act (PIPA). SOPA has gotten more attention than PIPA because it was moving faster in the legislative process. But PIPA is just as dangerous, and now it is moving faster.
> PIPA would give the government new powers to block Americans' access websites that corporations don't like. The bill lets corporations and the US government censor entire websites and cut sites off from advertising, payments and donations.
> This legislation will stifle free speech and innovation, and even threaten popular web services like Twitter, YouTube, and Facebook.
> The bill is scheduled for a test vote in the Senate on Jan. 24th: We need to act now to let our lawmakers know just how terrible it is. Will you fill out the form above to ask your lawmakers to oppose the legislation and support a filibuster?


PROTECT IP Act Breaks the Internet


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> RIM could step up and shut its service for day. They might actually win some support for standing up to SOPA


That's just nuts. However, if it happened by accident today, RIM should tell everyone it was done on purpose.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

okay so help me out here....i get that users of internet services believe that it is their fundamental right to browse, download, pass on anything they please....whether they own it or not. however, if you are the owner of an intellectual property and someone grabs it and places it free on the net wouldn't you be a wee bit angry? look what has happened to the music business...we have gone from sales of records,cds,downloads as the major revenue stream to almost giving it away....but jacking up concert prices...i don't kmow about you but $350 for a U2 concert seems a bit much. so how do you protect your intellectual property? personally i don't find the U.S. legislation too unreasonable under the circumstances...we hold radio stations. TV stations, newspapers and such accountable for their products which are either broadcasted or published with the expectation that the.owner of the product is acknowledged and compensated...why should the net be any different? So, i ask again is the protection of someone's intellectual property wrong....what would you suggest if you had to write that piece of legislation?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rps said:


> okay so help me out here....i get that users of internet services believe that it is their fundamental right to browse, download, pass on anything they please....whether they own it or not. however, if you are the owner of an intellectual property and someone grabs it and places it free on the net wouldn't you be a wee bit angry? look what has happened to the music business...we have gone from sales of records,cds,downloads as the major revenue stream to almost giving it away....but jacking up concert prices...i don't kmow about you but $350 for a U2 concert seems a bit much. so how do you protect your intellectual property? personally i don't find the U.S. legislation too unreasonable under the circumstances...we hold radio stations. TV stations, newspapers and such accountable for their products which are either broadcasted or published with the expectation that the.owner of the product is acknowledged and compensated...why should the net be any different? So, i ask again is the protection of someone's intellectual property wrong....what would you suggest if you had to write that piece of legislation?


Because it goes beyond just protecting intellectual property, it gives goverment powers that go beyond that. I would read this in full.

Stop Online Piracy Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Wikipedia you are such a joke. If you are going to shut down why don't you really shut down?? 

Hit ESC as the page you want is loading and it will cancel the redirect to blackout SOPA page.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Lots of sites have "gone dark" today - this one is interesting for the CSS (?) used - it makes your pointer into a fuzzy spotlight...

STOP SOPA!

(HIjinks Ensue)


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I don't see this as an end of the world piece. Owners of sites would of course not want to be held accountable....at issue is how does one protect their interests...both intellectual property holders and web site owners...as for the powers of government......have you forgotten we live in Canada? Our government controls everything.....you think we won't look at this legislation as well....the difference will be the market impact and lobby network involved. Write a book, make a.movie, produce an album and then watch someone steal it and publish it on the web for e everyone to watch, read,listen for free, then tell me what you think. This "free the world on the web" attitude will only drive up consumer costs in the long run. So, again, i ask what other choice is there.....many complain ( and this is a U.S. legislation which may be replicated in Canada ) but what alternatives is anhone offering.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Wikipedia you are such a joke. If you are going to shut down why don't you really shut down??
> 
> Hit ESC as the page you want is loading and it will cancel the redirect to blackout SOPA page.


and like 2% of the visitors -may- know this trick?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> Write a book, make a.movie, produce an album and then watch someone steal it and publish it on the web for e everyone to watch, read,listen for free, then tell me what you think.


I've had intellectual property stolen and replicated on the worldwide web and I don't support SOPA.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> and like 2% of the visitors -may- know this trick?


you mean under 1%  But spread the word and people who need it can use it.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

so MacFury, what alternative is there?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

steviewhy said:


> Better to just disable Javascript in your browser while using Wikipedia, otherwise you'll have hit escape with every search and page load.


Yep and only 0.0005% of users know how to do that.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

Rps said:


> so MacFury, what alternative is there?


I'm not sure on the alternatives, but from my understanding the following could happen:

a.) I have a .com domain. So it's a commercial domain in the same line as .org is for organizations and .net is for IP's, used world wide.

b.) I post a link on my links page to something that some mogul in Hollywood finds offensive 

c.) He puts through an order to have my domain shut down (.com's are administered from the U. S.)

d.) All of a sudden, the only way to my web site is by knowing the IP address.

So, no due process, violation of Canadian sovereignty as I have done nothing wrong in Canada, a black mark on whatever reputation I have, and potentially months and months of down time and thousands of dollars in legal fees and traveling to the States to get my domain back. Absolutely unacceptable.

Go take a look at the thread Visually Humorous Post of the Day. If this site were a .com site, it would now be in jeopardy. Those graphics came from somewhere.

I look at this is a attempt at an extension of American sovereignty. Spain has just been forced into a SOPA type law by the American government. There are Wiki Leaks indicating that it was essentially pass this law or have your trade designation changed.

I am sure there is really heavy pressure being put to our government.

There is in incident right now in England where they are extraditing a teenager to the U.S. who has/had a web site that gave links to download TV shows and I think movies. Please note, he was not hosting the shows, he just had links to other sites that did on his site. This is the equivalent of of you telling your friend "Go to this site to watch Mad Men" and having your ass hauled off to the U. S. to stand trial.

There is lots going on here. Methinks SOPA/PIPA is just the tip of the iceburg.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> so MacFury, what alternative is there?


I don't believe there is an acceptable alternative at this point. I see it this way: intellectual property is now presented in a format that allows easy replication. In many cases, the companies crying foul are the same ones who provided the technology that allows the replication. I liken the situation to a store that says it simply can't put locks on its doors, but expects society to re-invent itself around draconian intervention to stop people from going near the store when the owners aren't around.

It's up to the producers of this property to either find a better way to make the property unreplicable--or so difficult to replicate that it's not worth it. Either that, or to develop a new business model that takes advantage of the replication.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> It's up to the producers of this property to either find a better way to make the property unreplicable--or so difficult to replicate that it's not worth it. Either that, or to develop a new business model that takes advantage of the replication.


I'm personally in favour of creating new business models that take advantage of the replication. Technology continues to change.... trying to force an old model on a new technological issue is generally of very limited value. Adapting works better in the long run. 

It's in some ways the equivalent trying to apply rules of the road that were developed for horse and buggy and retrofitting them onto cars.... what can you do? Arrest everyone for speeding? Require all cars to go no faster than a horse and buggy? Or realize that there has been a fundamental shift in transportation and go through the pain of adapting to that?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I made this my Facebook profile pic for today:










(I was going to change my ehMac avatar too, but it's too small to be read on ehMac. Anyway I hardly post on here anymore.)

I donated to Wikipedia yesterday, never felt the urge to before. Send them $5 or 50. What they've done has brought some much-needed mainstream attention to the issue. I fear what corporate-funded US politicians want to do to the internet, not just in the US, but around the world. It's in everyone's interest to speak against this.

The video that Ottawaman posted sums it up very well and shows the world-wide danger of this ill-considered American action.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I don't believe there is an acceptable alternative at this point. I see it this way: intellectual property is now presented in a format that allows easy replication. In many cases, the companies crying foul are the same ones who provided the technology that allows the replication. I liken the situation to a store that says it simply can't put locks on its doors, but expects society to re-invent itself around draconian intervention to stop people from going near the store when the owners aren't around.
> 
> It's up to the producers of this property to either find a better way to make the property unreplicable--or so difficult to replicate that it's not worth it. Either that, or to develop a new business model that takes advantage of the replication.


Agreed.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Sonal said:


> I'm personally in favour of creating new business models that take advantage of the replication. Technology continues to change.... trying to force an old model on a new technological issue is generally of very limited value. Adapting works better in the long run.
> 
> It's in some ways the equivalent trying to apply rules of the road that were developed for horse and buggy and retrofitting them onto cars.... what can you do? Arrest everyone for speeding? Require all cars to go no faster than a horse and buggy? Or realize that there has been a fundamental shift in transportation and go through the pain of adapting to that?


Agreed (where's that "like" button )


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> I'm personally in favour of creating new business models that take advantage of the replication. Technology continues to change.... trying to force an old model on a new technological issue is generally of very limited value. Adapting works better in the long run.
> 
> It's in some ways the equivalent trying to apply rules of the road that were developed for horse and buggy and retrofitting them onto cars.... what can you do? Arrest everyone for speeding? Require all cars to go no faster than a horse and buggy? Or realize that there has been a fundamental shift in transportation and go through the pain of adapting to that?


Absolutely. Much like the industrial revolution and global shipping brought about massive changes, the entire online age has once again brought about changes that now require business to change their business models. The kicking and screaming has to end.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I suspect that sponsored content will be the way to go. Sponsors will make the content available for free, much the same way as free television works. The brand needs to be absolutely aligned with the program they've supported. At that point, they are using torrents to distribute their program for nothing.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I suspect that sponsored content will be the way to go. Sponsors will make the content available for free, much the same way as free television works. The brand needs to be absolutely aligned with the program they've supported. At that point, they are using torrents to distribute their program for nothing.


I've never read any explanation that makes sense to me of why I can't get TV streamed to the internet. Radio does it, almost any radio station you can think of has an internet stream complete with all commercials. And CBC TV has it for many things, I'm able to watch hockey games including all the commercials. There are bits and pieces of it here and there, but it seems that to many of the TV show providers impose restrictions that prevent the shows being streamed.

The argument made in the video posted above is that this screwing with the internet is being done to benefit mostly entertainment industries to protect their traditional revenue methods, while endangering the internet business and future internet business innovation that dwarfs those industries. It seems to be about who spreads the most $$$ in Washington.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> The argument made in the video posted above is that this screwing with the internet is being done to benefit mostly entertainment industries to protect their traditional revenue methods, while endangering the internet business and future internet business innovation that dwarfs those industries. It seems to be about who spreads the most $$$ in Washington.


I'd agree. If they were aligned with free distribution, they'd be supporting a faster Internet instead.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> ...
> The argument made in the video posted above is that this screwing with the internet is being done to benefit mostly entertainment industries to protect their traditional revenue methods, while endangering the internet business and future internet business innovation that dwarfs those industries.* It seems to be about who spreads the most $$$ in Washington.*



Is there really any doubt???????


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Lichen Software said:


> There is lots going on here. Methinks SOPA/PIPA is just the tip of the iceburg.


Agree. There is pressure from lobbyists in every country in the world. Even if SOPA/PIPA is stalled temporarily, it will be back, as long as lobbyists have money to spread.

A poll yesterday said that 68% of those aware of the issue in the US were against these laws. Unfortunately less than a third of the public is aware of the issue. The Electronic Freedom Foundation has been working against this for many years, but for whatever reason now seems to be the time when corporations are really attempting to and sometimes succeeding in getting this kind of legislation passed. The price of freedom is eternal vigilance.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> Is there really any doubt???????


Nope. Hopefully Google is spreading around some of their billions to fight this. Unfortunately that's how the game is played. The interest of the governed is secondary.

Also unfortunately Apple is in favour of SOPA/PIPA.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

-screeeech-

Apple in IN FAVOR of SOPA????


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> -screeeech-
> 
> Apple in IN FAVOR of SOPA????


They have to. They sell the content of those who are in favor of it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Let us not forget about PIPA.*

Here is a link to a site that is tracking SOPA and PIPA supporters who themselves violate copyright laws.

PIPA Supporters Violate Copyright Laws, Too | VICE


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is the author of SOPA.

The awkward moment when you break the law you proposed #Stop... on Twitpic


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> They have to. They sell the content of those who are in favor of it.


Wait, so up til now Apple was able to give them the royal finger and have the upper hand in negotiations, but now suddenly they're the media company's b*?

C'mon that's lame.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.classicyuppie.com/2011/12/think-apple-supports-sopa-check-your-facts/

Apple quits supporting SOPA, other companies start following | Deviliphone

Apple, Nintendo, Microsoft, Sony and EA Pull SOPA Support | High-Def Digest


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Ah. Thx. It didn't seem like apple to continue support for this bill. Look at how godaddy took it on the chin for its support for sopa


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> Ah. Thx. It didn't seem like apple to continue support for this bill. Look at how godaddy took it on the chin for its support for sopa


Just because wikipedia is down doesn't mean we can't Google and look up stuff the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Just because wikipedia is down doesn't mean we can't Google and look up stuff the old-fashioned way.


I thought that "the old-fashioned way" was going to the library and finding resources to gather information for a paper.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

In thinking about SOPA and PIPA and protecting intellectual propert I found this story from Bob Sullivan.

Red Tape - Stop pirating my stories about SOPA, or I'll have to support it



> Tell a friend they should link to a story instead of copy a story onto a blog.


So after the read the story I started thinking where do I see this allot. Well thinking about Apple and Canada and related to Apple news one that keeps coming to mind that does this allot is iPhoneInCanada.ca

You will see posts which will say *By Gary Ng* when Gary didn't write one word for the story. And he is not the only poster on the site as he has many contributors. Yet when you go on to read the story he makes it look like he has written it. He nicely places in gray and Italic little pieces and bits from the original story.

If sites/blogs post the entire story on their site what does providing a link to the site do? Why do I need to go to the original site and how does the original site get paid by it advertisers if no one goes there the same way you want to get paid by your advertisers?

Now iPhoneInCanada is not alone and I know some will think I am picking on Gary but many Apple news/rumors sites use the same tactic they all piggy back off of some else’s work which I guess what Bob Sullivan is writing about.

Just got me thinking.

Edit: More thinking. So I went and did a quick check and not one mention on any Apple news site about SOPA. Not one? If Windows phone comes out with a new version they post a story but something this big no story. Makes me think, *WHY?*.

A site I visit a couple of time a week does it differently. The Nikon Rumors Daily Stories appear as a link to the original site and story. You clearly know where the story came from and wouldn't you know there is a story about SOPA.

Just thoughts at the end of a long day.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Sonal said:


> Think Apple Supports SOPA? Check Your Facts » The Classic Yuppie
> 
> Apple quits supporting SOPA, other companies start following | Deviliphone
> 
> Apple, Nintendo, Microsoft, Sony and EA Pull SOPA Support | High-Def Digest


I stand corrected, thanks for looking that up. I had seen Apple's name on a list of companies supporting SOPA/PIPA, probably due to their membership in the Business Software Alliance.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Just because wikipedia is down doesn't mean we can't Google and look up stuff the old-fashioned way.


sure. But it sounded rather lame to me in the first place that Apple would support this. A little far fetched.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> sure. But it sounded rather lame to me in the first place that Apple would support this. A little far fetched.


My daughter has an assignment to look up Ancient Greek politicians tonight and guess what? No Wikipedia--at least, you get a brief glimpse of it followed by the black out screen. It's a pain on the ass, and it's certainly not winning me over to the cause. Being used as a hostage or a pawn is more like it. So we went to the next thing on the list.

I don't think this is the right way to win support. Put a banner on the page if need be, but don't p!ss off the very people whose sympathy you are trying to elicit. It's like flash sites; the web page creators would be wise to make their pages iOS compliant (and many have), because otherwise I'll just learn to skip your article and go to the next one on the list that works for me. Also, there are many of us who would like to end piracy of copyrighted works, especially movies. If I can pay for my rentals and purchases, why can't you?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> My daughter has an assignment to look up Ancient Greek politicians tonight and guess what? No Wikipedia--at least, you get a brief glimpse of it followed by the black out screen. It's a pain on the ass, and it's certainly not winning me over to the cause. Being used as a hostage or a pawn is more like it. So we went to the next thing on the list.
> 
> I don't think this is the right way to win support. Put a banner on the page if need be, but don't p!ss off the very people whose sympathy you are trying to elicit. It's like flash sites; the web page creators would be wise to make their pages iOS compliant (and many have), because otherwise I'll just learn to skip your article and go to the next one on the list that works for me. Also, there are many of us who would like to end piracy of copyrighted works, especially movies. If I can pay for my rentals and purchases, why can't you?


There's a difference between being for fair compensation, and being for, this absolute disaster of a bill.

And btw, Wikipedia is a great tool, but it's by no means the most accurate, or the best tool for students to research with anyway. Your hatred of all things flash is well noted, not relevant here.

I guess you aren't part of the 1% of those who knew to hold esc down as the page loaded.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> There's a difference between being for fair compensation, and being for, this absolute disaster of a bill.
> 
> And btw, Wikipedia is a great tool, but it's by no means the most accurate, or the best tool for students to research with anyway. Your hatred of all things flash is well noted, not relevant here.
> 
> I guess you aren't part of the 1% of those who knew to hold esc down as the page loaded.


Guess you're right. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Here is a link to a site that is tracking SOPA and PIPA supporters who themselves violate copyright laws.
> 
> PIPA Supporters Violate Copyright Laws, Too | VICE


Incontrovertible proof if hypocrisy. Nice.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonal said:


> Think Apple Supports SOPA? Check Your Facts » The Classic Yuppie
> 
> Apple quits supporting SOPA, other companies start following | Deviliphone
> 
> Apple, Nintendo, Microsoft, Sony and EA Pull SOPA Support | High-Def Digest


I stand corrected.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Internet piracy still has a long way to go to catch up with the recording industries record. The recording industry did not invent theft from artists but it certainly has pushed it to new heights.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Internet piracy still has a long way to go to catch up with the recording industries record. The recording industry did not invent theft from artists but it certainly has pushed it to new heights.


Awhile back I saw that the recording industry puts together Greatest Hits packages and makes little effort to pay the artists if they can't easily be found. A lawsuit from one of the groups contended that the record company owes each artist as much as the recording companies were trying to charge individual pirates for downloading a song.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Seems like a good place for this one.



> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Republican presidential candidate Newt Gingrich faces a lawsuit over his use of "Eye of the Tiger," the theme song to the movie "Rocky III," court documents show.
> 
> The claim for copyright infringement, lodged on Monday by Rude Music Inc in an Illinois federal court, relates to Gingrich's use of the song at his political rallies.
> 
> ...


----------

